# Passive Wasserkühlung: KFZ-Radiatoren?



## JakPol (31. März 2014)

*Passive Wasserkühlung: KFZ-Radiatoren?*

Hallo, 
ich bin derzeit dabei, mir eine Wasserkühlung zusammen zu stellen und ziele mittlerweile darauf ab, die komplett passiv kühlen zu wollen. Gekühlt werden sollen CPU und GraKa, beide übertaktet, ich rechne also mit gut 350W. Und mittelfristig möchte ich mir die Möglichkeit offen lassen, auch noch das MB unter Wasser zu setzen und damit ruyvens PC Konkurrenz machen zu können 
Ich habe bereits einen Cape Cora HF im System eingeplant. Alu-Kühler sind also kein Ausschlusskriterium mehr, ich plane ohnehin, ordentlich Innovatek Protect reinzukippen.

Lösung 1 wäre natürlich einfach: so lange Cape Cora HF dazu kaufen, bis es halt langt  Ruyven schätzte an anderer Stelle 20W pro Rippe, also brauch ich insgesamt nur entspannte 18 Rippen, und schon bin ich am Ziel... Also noch 166€ zu meinen bereits gekauften 4 Rippen. Yay.
Lösung 2 wären die häufig angesprochenen KFZ-Radiatoren. Da hab ich allerdings große Probleme, mich zurecht zu finden, denn absurderweise geben die KFZ-Teile-Anbieter nicht standardmäßig mit an, wie viel Watt Abwärme im Stillstand abgeführt werden können, sondern nur, zu welchem KFZ-Modell die gehören. Wen interessiert denn sowas ...? Wenn wir bezüglich PC-Wasserkühlung über KFZ-Radiatoren sprechen, meinen wir dann zum Beispiel sowas? Was sind die Werte, nach denen sich entscheidet, wie gut geeignet oder nicht so ein Kühler wohl ist? Das einzige, was mir irgendwas sagt, wären die Abmaße? 

Ich vermute mal, dass der Kerngedanke ist, die Dinger waagrecht "schwebend" zu verbauen, so dass Luft einfach per Konvektion hindurch"strömt". Lieg ich da richtig? Wenn ich so einen Radiator senkrecht aufhänge, bringt er mir also quasi nix? Und was für Anschlüße haben Autokühler? Sind da zöllige Gewinde drauf, die ich irgendwie auf 1/4'' ver-adaptern kann, oder muß da eine spezielle Bastellösung her? Und gibt es Pi-mal-Daumen-Formeln, welche Radiatorfläche auf welcher Radiatordicke wohl wieviel Watt Wärme abführen kann?

Vielen Dank für alle Anregungen und Gedanken


----------



## praxe (31. März 2014)

*AW: Passive Wasserkühlung: KFZ-Radiatoren?*

Ohne mich jetzt großartig mit Wasserkühlungen auszukennen, aber ein Autokühler führt in Verbindung mit dem Fahrtwind schon ein ganz klein wenig mehr Wärme ab als 350W.

Auf Autokühlern älterer Modelle, sind gar keine Gewinde an den Anschlüssen, bei neueren meistens auch noch keine Gewinde. Der Schlauch wird einfach aufgesteckt und mit einer Schelle befestigt.
Ich würde tendenziell eher zu einem Autoölkühler raten, der hat dickere Lamellen als z.B. der Wasserkühler. Ich glaube nämlich, dass eine WaKü Pumpe zu schwach sein wird, um das Wasser da in halbwegs annehmbarer Geschwindigkeit durchzupumpen.


----------



## System_Crasher (1. April 2014)

*AW: Passive Wasserkühlung: KFZ-Radiatoren?*

Das mit den KFZ Wasser-Radiatoren ist keine gute Idee. Die KFZ Radiatoren sind dafür ausgelegt, permanent mit frischem Fahrtwind versorgt zu werden. Hast du schon einmal ein KFZ-Radiator in "echt" gesehen? 
Die Abstände zwischen den Lamellen sind sehr klein und ohne Fahrtwind kann keine optimaler Wärmetausch stattfinden. Daher haben auch Autos große Lüfter vor dem Radiator, falls man z.B. im Stau steht und wenig Fahrtwind vorhanden ist.
Und je nach Hersteller hast du verschiedene Anschlüsse. Das heißt, dass du dir nach ein passendes Adapter besorgen musst oder selber herstellen musst.


----------



## santos (1. April 2014)

*AW: Passive Wasserkühlung: KFZ-Radiatoren?*

Fahrtwind ? und dann ist da noch die Sache mit dem wärmegesteuerten Viskolüfter oder die elektrisch wärmegesteuerten Lüfter. Außerdem ist ein KFZ-Kühler anders ausgelegt, der soll zwar kühlen aber nur bis zu einer gewissen Grenze, ab da stagniert die Wärme, meist um 80°C. Das passt so gar nicht in unser System.


----------



## Joungmerlin (1. April 2014)

santos schrieb:


> Fahrtwind ? und dann ist da noch die Sache mit dem wärmegesteuerten Viskolüfter oder die elektrisch wärmegesteuerten Lüfter. Außerdem ist ein KFZ-Kühler anders ausgelegt, der soll zwar kühlen aber nur bis zu einer gewissen Grenze, ab da stagniert die Wärme, meist um 80°C. Das passt so gar nicht in unser System.



Das ist aber gefährliches Halbwissen was du da verbreitest... 
Die "stagnation" der Temperatur bei ca. 80°C die du meinst wird künstlich herbeigeführt. 
Im KFZ gibt es quasi zwei Kühlkreisläufe.
Einmal den sogenannten "kleinen", und den "großen" Kreislauf.
Der kleine umfasst den Motor und den Wärmetauscher für den Innenraum. 
Der "große" umfasst den kleinen plus den Motorkühler.
Getrennt werden diese beiden Kreisläufe durch ein temperaturgesteuertes Ventil (Thermostatventil).
Dieses Ventil öffnet zum großen Kreislauf bei einer Kühlwassertemperatur von etwa 120°C.
Dadurch das das Thermostatventil ständig den großen Kreislauf öffnet und schließt kommt deine sogenannten Stagnation zustande.
Wenn du Lust hast fahr mal im nächsten Winter zu der KFZ-Werkstatt deines vertrauens und lass das Thermostatventil ausbauen.
Dann wirst du sehen, das der Motor erstens ne wesentlich längere Warmlaufphase hat, und zweitens wenn du ganz großes Pech hast erreicht der Motor noch nichtmal seine Betriebstempetatur von 80°C (Diese Temperatur bezieht sich im übrigen auf die Motoröltemperatur).


----------



## D0pefish (1. April 2014)

*AW: Passive Wasserkühlung: KFZ-Radiatoren?*

Meine WaKü läuft bei Bedarf passiv durch Konvektion bzw. bläst ein 14cm-Lüfter mit 5V angetrieben permanent von unten aus dem Towergehäuse. Darum ging es mir bei der Sache.  Die Wassertemperatur pendelt sind dann bei 45°-50° C max ein, aber dann müssen prime und furmark gleichzeitig laufen. Radi ist "nur" ein AC evo 1080 ohne Blende, ca 10 cm über dem Tower. Gibt schon geeignete KFZ-Kühler, auch ältere von MB komplett aus Kupfer aber Preis und Aufwand beim Aufbau stehen imo in keinem Verhältnis. Dann lieber mehrere große, die für PC-WaKüs ausgelegt sind. Im Gehäuse sollte trotzdem immer warme Luft abgeführt werden. 100% leise geht es gerade beim Zocken oder Übertakten eher nicht und einige verbauen gleich 3 highend GraKas. Ich habe noch zwei sogenannte Silent-Lüfter unter dem Evo, die ich per Schalter in Betrieb nehmen kann, diese hängen am CPU-Lüfter-Stromanschluss. Ich behaupte fast jeder WaKü-Neuling hat die Idee mit dem KFZ-Kühler und denkt sich da was günstig vom Schrott zu holen. Vergiss das bitte, außer du bist ein sehr guter Planer und kannst mit Enttäuschungen umgehen bzw. hast die Kraft alles extremst zu optimieren! Die Pumpe ist nicht zu unterschätzen, was die Geräuschentwicklung angeht. Einfach mal anschließen is da nich. Meine Tower-Seitenteile wiegen einzeln fast 10 kg. Sollte eben ein Silent-System werden kein Schnickschnack mit Lichtern, Fenstern un'so weiter.
Ausnahmen bestätigen wie immer die Regel. Will es niemandem ausreden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. April 2014)

*AW: Passive Wasserkühlung: KFZ-Radiatoren?*



JakPol schrieb:


> Lösung 2 wären die häufig angesprochenen KFZ-Radiatoren. Da hab ich allerdings große Probleme, mich zurecht zu finden, denn absurderweise geben die KFZ-Teile-Anbieter nicht standardmäßig mit an, wie viel Watt Abwärme im Stillstand abgeführt werden können, sondern nur, zu welchem KFZ-Modell die gehören. Wen interessiert denn sowas ...? Wenn wir bezüglich PC-Wasserkühlung über KFZ-Radiatoren sprechen, meinen wir dann zum Beispiel sowas? Was sind die Werte, nach denen sich entscheidet, wie gut geeignet oder nicht so ein Kühler wohl ist? Das einzige, was mir irgendwas sagt, wären die Abmaße?



Einen besseren Anhaltspunkt, als die Abmaße wird man nicht bekommen. Für eine Worst-Case-Rechnung würde ich, wegen der engen Lamellen, die Hälfte der Flächeneffizienz eines MO-RA annehmen. Je nach Temperaturvorstellungen wären dann also für 36x36 cm Kühlerfläche eine Heizleistung von 50-100 W okay. Vermutlich geht auch mehr - aber darauf wetten würde ich nicht. Das tolle an Autokühlern ist nicht ihre Tauglichkeit für den PC-Betrieb, sondern ihr niedriger Preis, bei dem man sich sehr große Flächen erlauben kann.



> Ich vermute mal, dass der Kerngedanke ist, die Dinger waagrecht "schwebend" zu verbauen, so dass Luft einfach per Konvektion hindurch"strömt". Lieg ich da richtig? Wenn ich so einen Radiator senkrecht aufhänge, bringt er mir also quasi nix?





> Und was für Anschlüße haben Autokühler? Sind da zöllige Gewinde drauf, die ich irgendwie auf 1/4'' ver-adaptern kann, oder muß da eine spezielle Bastellösung her?



Vereinzelt gibts mal Gewinde in sehr großem Format, aber eigentlich sind immer Basteleien nötig. Wenn man einen Rohrradiator hat, bei dem die Rohre ausreichend weit über den Rahmen überstehen (oder wenn man sich die Mühe macht, den zu entfernen), kann man ggf. auch einfach auf die Plastikenden verzichten und die einzelnen Reihen mit Schläuchen verbinden. 



> Und gibt es Pi-mal-Daumen-Formeln, welche Radiatorfläche auf welcher Radiatordicke wohl wieviel Watt Wärme abführen kann?



Ich würde den dünnsten geben, den es gibt. Die Lamellen sind so eng, dass weiterer Widerstand vermutlich mehr schadet, als die Fläche bringen könnte. Gute Voll-Passivkühler in unseren Temperaturbereichen haben, so mein subjektiver Eindruck von Passiv-Kühlerkörperchen bis Spezialradiatoren, eine Verhältnis zwischen Tiefe und Lamellenabstand von höchstens 10:1, besser <5:1. Autoradiatoren dürften so bei 4-6 cm : 1-2 mm liegen...


----------



## santos (9. April 2014)

*AW: Passive Wasserkühlung: KFZ-Radiatoren?*

@Joungmerlin
ich habe die Kühlung grob umschrieben, Du hast die Kühlung eines Pkw,s etwas genauer beschrieben. Ich habe mit anderen Worten nur sagen wollen, das ein PKW-Kühler für eine Computer Wakü eigentlich nicht geeignet ist. Wenn diese Art von Kühlung, aber mit zum Standard gehört, dann hast Du mit Halbwissen recht. Gefährliches Halbwissen????? Was ist an einer PKW-Kühlung gefährlich, ausgenommen durch ein klemmendes Thermostat, entstehender enormer Druck und Hitzestau?


----------



## Joungmerlin (10. April 2014)

*AW: Passive Wasserkühlung: KFZ-Radiatoren?*

@santos

ok, ich zitiere dich nochmal bezüglich "gefährlichem Halbwissen"



> Außerdem ist ein KFZ-Kühler anders ausgelegt, der soll zwar kühlen aber  nur bis zu einer gewissen Grenze, ab da stagniert die Wärme, meist um 80°C.



Für einen Laien liest sich das so als ob der Radi eines KFZs nicht mehr Wärme wegbekommt. Tatsache ist aber das die Temperatur absichtlich auf ca. 80°C gehalten wird.

Will hier jetzt aber auch niemanden Beleidigen, auf die Füße treten, usw.


Desshalb ma BTT:

Ein KFZ Motorkühler ist schon alleine aufgrund der großen Anschlüsse sehr ungeeignet. 
Wir sprechen hier von ca. 4-5cm Innendurchmesser. Zudem sind die Anschlussstücke aus Kunststoff, und befinden sich direkt an den Kühlervorkammern.
Die Vorkammern sind dann mit dem eigendlichen Kühler im Druckgussverfahren vergossen. 
Also ist schon sehr viel Bastelei nötig damit man die Schläuche in WaKü-Dimension überhaupt an den Kühler dran bekommt.
Dazu kommt dann noch der enge Lamellenabstand (1 - 1,5mm) der eine Passivlösung so gut wie unmöglich macht


Zum zweiten gibt es noch den Wärmetauscher der Fahrgastraumheizung:

Selbes Problem wie der Motorkühler, und von der Fläche wesentlich kleiner.
Die Anschlüsse sind hier zwar nicht so groß wie beim Motorkühler, aber meist auch noch 2 - 3cm Innendurchmesser.


Als dritte Möglichkeit aus dem KFZ Bereich wäre der Radiator der Klimaanlage zu betrachten.

Die Anschlüsse sind meistens im WaKü-Größenbereich. 
Was ja schonmal positiv ist. 
Aber meistens liegen die Lamellenabstände so bei 1mm, und Flächenmässig sind die so klein, das es sich nicht lohnt.
Zudem sind die Verdammt teuer.


Die meines Wissens nach letzte Möglichkeit aus dem KFZ wäre der Ölkühler (hier sind es fast ausschließlich Getriebeölkühler von alten Automatikgetrieben)

Anschlüsse sind meist im WaKübereich.
Mittlerweile sehr selten, daher sehr teuer.
Wenn man einen vom Schrott bekommt ist erstmal eine sehr intensive Reinigung nötig (Automatikgetriebeöl ist sehr hartnäckig, weil sehr dickflüssig).


----------



## Mohrchen (14. August 2014)

*AW: Passive Wasserkühlung: KFZ-Radiatoren?*

Jungs ihr macht euch umsonst verrückt. Ich hatte einen Heizungskühler vom Opel Rekord in meinem Rechner und das Ding kühlte wie Toll und verrückt. Freilich hatte ich auf dem 2x 120er Lüfter, ohne jede Steuerung einfach auf 5V. Später, noch bevor die Wasserkühlungen Salonfähig wurden die Hardware aber anfing deutlich mehr Wärme zu produzieren, so in etwa der ersten Athlon hatte ich einen Radi vom Audi 100. Board, Grafik und CPU gekühlt und das komplett passiv. Anschlüsse hatte ich mir aus Hartgummi gebaut um von den großen 7cm Anschlüssen am Radiator auf meine 8er Schläuche im Rechner zu kommen. Ein Bekannter von mir hat die Sache auf die Spitze getrieben und noch heute einen LKW Radiator von einem MAN an der Wand zu hängen. Vernickelt und auf Hochglanz poliert hat das Teil sogar was, meins wäre das aber nicht. Möglich ist alles, wenn man denn die Optik mag.


----------



## SpatteL (14. August 2014)

*AW: Passive Wasserkühlung: KFZ-Radiatoren?*



Mohrchen schrieb:


> [...]Ein Bekannter von mir hat die Sache auf die Spitze getrieben und noch heute einen LKW Radiator von einem MAN an der Wand zu hängen. Vernickelt und auf Hochglanz poliert hat das Teil sogar was [...]


Könntest du da mal ein paar Fotos davon organisieren? Würde ich gerne mal sehen.

MfG


----------



## Wauwi (14. August 2014)

*AW: Passive Wasserkühlung: KFZ-Radiatoren?*

Hi allerseits.
Vernickelte LKW Radiatoren hab ich zwar nicht, aber mit einem Radi vom Suzuki 1,0 l(Swift hieß der glaube ich)  kann ich dienen. Anno 2004 bei mir in Verwendung. Man achte auch auf das aufsehenerregende Case Design. Im Hintergrund schwarz glänzend noch ein 20l Ausgleichsbehälter. - Auch der Weinkorken sollte Eure Beachtung finden 
LG,
Stephan



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolflux (17. August 2014)

Hallo Stephan, ganz nett, aber von der Kühlleistung entsprechend würde ich einen billigen 1080 Phobya Extrem vorziehen oder einen hochwertigen Mora. Zu viel Verschmutzung die du ja nur mit einem Filter in den Griff bekommst wie man sieht. Arme Pumpe.....ob du den Rost und den Schmutz auf Dauer so fein herausfiltern kannst, bin mir da nicht so sicher. Da musst du ganz sicher auch öfter den Filter reinigen. 
MfG.wolflux


----------



## JakPol (17. August 2014)

*AW: Passive Wasserkühlung: KFZ-Radiatoren?*



wolflux schrieb:


> Hallo Stephan, ganz nett, aber von der Kühlleistung entsprechend würde ich einen billigen 1080 Phobya Extrem vorziehen oder einen hochwertigen Mora. Zu viel Verschmutzung die du ja nur mit einem Filter in den Griff bekommst wie man sieht. Arme Pumpe.....ob du den Rost und den Schmutz auf Dauer so fein herausfiltern kannst, bin mir da nicht so sicher. Da musst du ganz sicher auch öfter den Filter reinigen.
> MfG.wolflux


 Nur dass es 2004 weder von Phobya noch von Watercool 1080er Radiatoren gab...


----------



## wolflux (17. August 2014)

Das nennt man Pech das es gar keine Wakü.Teile in dieser Dimension gab. Da habe ich wohl falsch 2014 gelesen.Sorry!
Habe mich schon gewundert wegen dem aufregenden Case Design. Ha ha.


----------



## VJoe2max (17. August 2014)

*AW: Passive Wasserkühlung: KFZ-Radiatoren?*

Damals wusste man sich halt noch zu helfen . Zu der Zeit waren Waküs allgemein noch großteils echte Bastelprojekte. Zumindest neue Radiatoren aus dem KFZ-Bereich sind in der Regel auch nicht schmutziger als neue Wakü-Radiatoren. 

Wo siehst du da eigentlich einen Filter? Habe keinen entdeckt.


----------



## -Loki- (17. August 2014)

*AW: Passive Wasserkühlung: KFZ-Radiatoren?*



JakPol schrieb:


> Nur dass es 2004 weder von Phobya noch von Watercool 1080er Radiatoren gab...


 
Das ist so nicht ganz richtig.
Im August 2004 wurde der MORA 2 Core vorgestellt. Davor gab es schon den MORA GA welcher aber nicht von Watercool, sonder von Cooling Solutions, war und auch noch keine Gewindeanschlüsse ab Werk hatte.
Vorher gab es sogar schon eine ganze Ecke größer, im Juni 2003 wurde der Airplex EVO 1800 vorgestellt.

Endlich hat sich mein eigentlich unnützes Wissen doch mal gelohnt.


----------



## Charcharias (17. August 2014)

*AW: Passive Wasserkühlung: KFZ-Radiatoren?*

Also ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, wenn man es nur groß genug macht geht es passiv. 
Ich habe mir vor jahren mit einem Kumpel zusammen einen Wasserkühler aus einem MAN SL 202 besorgt und diesen dann
durch viel Bastelarbeit an seine Wakü angeschlossen. Allein die Adapter von Eingang/Ausgang Radiator auf eine, im Wakü Segment vertretene Größe, waren nicht ohne. 
Nur soviel die, Ausgänge am Kühler haben 65mm Innendruchmesser.
Das Ergebnis war, dass die Temp´s nach 3 Std. Prime und Furmark nicht über 45°C gestiegen sind. Das lag wohl vor allem an der enormen Füllmenge, die allein für dem Kühler bei ca. 35l lag.

Wenn du das also wirklich durchziehen willst solltest du so groß wie möglich bauen, da du mit Standard-PC Lüftern wohl kaum annäherend auf den statischen Druck kommen wirst, für den diese Radiatoren ausgelegt sind.
Das ist eben wieder diese Problematik mit den kleinen Abständen der Lamellen.


----------



## wolflux (17. August 2014)

VJoe2max schrieb:


> Damals wusste man sich halt noch zu helfen . Zu der Zeit waren Waküs allgemein noch großteils echte Bastelprojekte. Zumindest neue Radiatoren aus dem KFZ-Bereich sind in der Regel auch nicht schmutziger als neue Wakü-Radiatoren.
> 
> Wo siehst du da eigentlich einen Filter? Habe keinen entdeckt.



Ich finde es ja trotzdem cool , bin ja auch ein Bastler .Oben/unten das weiße Runde dachte ich sind auch noch ein Filter nicht nur Anschlusskappen ? Ich hatte aus der Zeit einen Bekannten der aus der Autoheizung kühler verwendet hat, fand ich auch super.


----------



## SpatteL (17. August 2014)

*AW: Passive Wasserkühlung: KFZ-Radiatoren?*

Das ist der Stecker von so einer Gartenschlauch Schnellkupplung. ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolflux (17. August 2014)

Sieht so aus,  hm also kein Sieb.Alles klar !


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. August 2014)

*AW: Passive Wasserkühlung: KFZ-Radiatoren?*



-Loki- schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht ganz richtig.
> Im August 2004 wurde der MORA 2 Core vorgestellt. Davor gab es schon den MORA GA welcher aber nicht von Watercool, sonder von Cooling Solutions, war und auch noch keine Gewindeanschlüsse ab Werk hatte.
> Vorher gab es sogar schon eine ganze Ecke größer, im Juni 2003 wurde der Airplex EVO 1800 vorgestellt.
> 
> Endlich hat sich mein eigentlich unnützes Wissen doch mal gelohnt.



Willkommen im Club 
2004 dürften aber auch schon MoRa GA (und den GC nicht vergessen! ) über Watercool gelaufen sein. Afaik hat B@mbi den Kooperationspartner lange vor der zweiten Generation gewechselt, Watercool hat nicht einfach nur den Namen aufgekauft.




VJoe2max schrieb:


> Wo siehst du da eigentlich einen Filter? Habe keinen entdeckt.



Wenn was aus dem Radiator ausgefiltert werden kann, sollte man jedenfalls eher an Korrosionsschutz denn an Filter denken...

Aber bei einem Rechner aus der Generation wäre ich auch nicht überrascht, wenn sich ein Nexxxos oder Ice Rex "Filter" auf der CPU befindet


----------



## Wauwi (18. August 2014)

*AW: Passive Wasserkühlung: KFZ-Radiatoren?*

Ich dachte schon, mein profunder Beitrag sei übersehn worden - Ja ich hatte damals in der Tat mit Gartenschlauch Adaptern (Gardena) gearbeitet. Es kam auch die aushärtbare Knetmasse zum Einsatz u Gewinde in die Adapter mußte ich drehen. Hatte mit dann noch einen grossen Tischventilator gekauft, wollte den hinter den Radi stellen. War aber zu laut - Filter hat gefehlt, in der Tat. Mit der Zeit kam es zu kleinen weißen Ausflockungen in der Kühlflüssigkeit. Ich such noch mal 2 Fotos, wenns recht ist. . .


----------



## Wauwi (18. August 2014)

*AW: Passive Wasserkühlung: KFZ-Radiatoren?*

So, noch einige Bilder. - Ich hatte mich damals, anno 2004 mit diesen Basteleien sehr amüsiert - Leider hab ich den verwendeten Prozi vergessen. Amd vieleicht, 2,4 Ghz? - oder 1,8? - kein Ahnung mehr.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oben: Leicht eingebläut verlor das Teil wohl noch an Kühlwirkung.
Unten: Schlauchadapter. -  Hatte dann den Radi weggelassen u den Ausgleichsbehälter vergrössert. - Mit Ottokraftstoff gings auch -  Zum Schluss, Juni 2004, sah's dann so bei mir aus. 40 Liter dest.Wasser mit Frostschutz. Die Pumpe pumpte tapfer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpatteL (18. August 2014)

*AW: Passive Wasserkühlung: KFZ-Radiatoren?*

Das sieht wirklich ... ähm... rustikal aus ^^


----------



## Wauwi (18. August 2014)

*AW: Passive Wasserkühlung: KFZ-Radiatoren?*

Jo, den Rechner von der Farbe des eigenen Zahnbelags in den des eigenen Teppichbelags umgeändert
LG
Stephan


----------



## Dellio (18. August 2014)

*AW: Passive Wasserkühlung: KFZ-Radiatoren?*

auf den gedanken bin ich auch gekommen mit dem KFZ Kühler.. mittlerweile denk ich schon an heizkörper


----------



## Wauwi (18. August 2014)

*AW: Passive Wasserkühlung: KFZ-Radiatoren?*

Interessant wäre es auch, wenn man so ein Radi nach draussen hängen könnte. Leider werden die Schläuche dann sehr lang.
LG
Stephan


----------



## Dellio (19. August 2014)

*AW: Passive Wasserkühlung: KFZ-Radiatoren?*



Wauwi schrieb:


> Interessant wäre es auch, wenn man so ein Radi nach draussen hängen könnte. Leider werden die Schläuche dann sehr lang.
> LG
> Stephan


 
so ähnlich wie die klimaanlagen an den bürögebäuden 

wenn man ne große platte macht aus alu und kupferrohre drauf verlötet mit lamellen müsste es doch auch irgendwie gehen. allerdings sind die kostet und aufwand wahrscheinlich extrem. dazu noch nen großen ausgleichsbehälter der auch aus metall is, so nen bundeswehr wasser- oder benzintank, das ganz noch mit konzept und schon wirds leise.. muss man unbedingt ne wasserpumpe aus dem pc bereich nehmen? gibt es da nichts besseres? am besten im wassertank verbauen dass man die nicht hört. 

was bestimmt auch lustig wäre, ein aquarium mit elektrischen fischen als ausgleichsbehälter


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. August 2014)

*AW: Passive Wasserkühlung: KFZ-Radiatoren?*



Wauwi schrieb:


> Interessant wäre es auch, wenn man so ein Radi nach draussen hängen könnte. Leider werden die Schläuche dann sehr lang.
> LG
> Stephan


 
Die Schlauchlänge ist bewältigbar. Aber bei kalten Außentemperaturen drohen Probleme mit Kondenswasser.


----------



## fctriesel (19. August 2014)

*AW: Passive Wasserkühlung: KFZ-Radiatoren?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Schlauchlänge ist bewältigbar. Aber bei kalten Außentemperaturen drohen Probleme mit Kondenswasser.


Lang lebe die Bypass-Regelung.


----------

